
Good design causes brain to pay more attention to news stories - ingve
https://www.washingtonpost.com/pr/wp/2015/10/27/study-good-design-causes-the-brain-to-pay-more-attention-to-news-stories/
======
philipkuklis
That's why Medium is such a joy.

